# Custom painted battery door



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Been wanting to have a battery door with no branding on it so I figured what the hell. I had some graphite colored paint and some clear and went to town. What y'all think?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

That looks tight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kheovnien (Jan 26, 2012)

Take a pic with it on the phone. Looks pretty clean.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's one with it on the phone. The flash makes the color look off from the rest of the phone. It matches up a lot nicer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice job. This makes me wanna do the same, but maybe make a stencil and put a cool pic or rootzwiki logo or something.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

That would be cool, it wasn't hard to do. Just make sure to sand it down real good mine was almost black when I was done sanding.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks pretty good. Might be fun to order some from Amazon and mess around.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

If I hadn't just ordered a case I would grind the paint down, repaint it and stencil apple sauce on mine.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> That would be cool, it wasn't hard to do. Just make sure to sand it down real good mine was almost black when I was done sanding.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What kind of paint did you use? Spray paint? And fine grit sand paper? If you could update the op with more details I'd appreciate it. Not too paint savvy. But I'll give it a test run on my original door then if it works try on my extended.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Barf said:


> What kind of paint did you use? Spray paint? And fine grit sand paper? If you could update the op with more details I'd appreciate it. Not too paint savvy. But I'll give it a test run on my original door then if it works try on my extended.


I used some duplicolor spray paint. I also used some 320 grit sandpaper. Then cleaned it real good with rubbing alcohol. Trick to the painting is light coats and make sure to shake the can real good. Three light coats should do it. Let it dry for a day at room temperature and you should be good to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

So you sanded all the graphics off then? That's kinda cool.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks again.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

No problem good luck with yours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Wonder if I can do this with the seidio extended battery cover. It is black and looks awful. Only thing is it has that soft grip coating... wonder if I could sand that off? would hate to ruin the cover, not sure if I can order another. Graphite by Duplicolor and a can of clear covers well?


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah it covered real nice but I dunno about that soft grip coating. I've never tried sanding it off. You could order one of those cheap extended batteries with the door that looks like the seidio.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

jeremycase00 said:


> Yeah it covered real nice but I dunno about that soft grip coating. I've never tried sanding it off. You could order one of those cheap extended batteries with the door that looks like the seidio.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah and I haven't seen/held the seido plastic in person, but it looks like it would definitely not be very porous and wouldn't hold the paint well (sanding and clear coating would definitely help).

To the OP, It definitely looks nice. I understand using leftover paint but I personally would've probably used something with a little less sparkle in it, lol. But it still looks nice.

I actually thought about trying to do this with all of the plastic on my phone when I first got it, but this phone is definitely one of the more tricky ones to take apart. Or, to put back together anyways.

signature sauce.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah the pics look like the paint has glitter lol. It actually doesn't its just the flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm doing my seidio extended battery cover now. Used rustoleim (sp) metallic dark steel paint+primer spray paint. And a generic poly to seal it. I've just finished the 3rd paint coat. Will poly twice before bed and will post pics tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool deal look forward to seeing the results

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is my attempt. 3 Coats of Rustoliem Dark Steel (Paint + Primer). 1 Coat of Satin finish Poly, 2 Coats over that of Semi-Gloss. The flash did the same as the OP making it look like it has glitter in it... it does not look like that w/o flash. I am going to try on another battery cover of mine a darker silver if I can find it. This one was close, but not exact. I may do a flat paint next time and use gloss poly to make it pop next time as well. Also going to stencil a Georgia "G" logo on it next time as well and then paint over it to reveal the original black as the G. Will post pics of that when it happens, easter weekend will not be the time for it.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

That looks real nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

